# 64 bit Linux emulation



## tankist02 (Mar 3, 2011)

Does anybody know if 64 bit Linux compatibility is being worked on? Recently I tried to use a thirdparty Linux 64 bit library on FreeBSD amd64 and learned that Linux emulation is only for 32 bit.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2011)

As far as I know it's being worked on. Not sure what the current status is though.


----------



## grigorovl (Oct 7, 2011)

Is this development documented anywhere or is there a place to track the status?


----------



## vermaden (Oct 7, 2011)

grigorovl said:
			
		

> Is this development documented anywhere or is there a place to track the status?



Ask at *freebsd-questions@freebsd.org* mate.


----------

